# 3 Angels hiding (half dollar size)



## soada101 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok well i started my tank over 90gal corner... i gave all my fish away to fam and friends and going for a new ride! I kept my 2 redbelly pacu and thats it! Well i got a albino choc pleco and three half dollar size angels and i watched em as much as i can to make sure pacu dont bully or they gotta go also. well they are hiding in back corner and come out every once in a while all together and end up back there again. well i feed and they come out once so far to eat. and thats all i can do is watch! so far the pacu will get close and just go on. being the gentle giants that they are! but they are about 4 times there size! any suggestion?


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

i have experience with smaller angels.... bred them.....just give them some time they are probably a little intimidated by the pacu...give time then come back good luck...


you will enjoy them


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

your pacu is not the gentle giant that you think it is.and your angels are quite terrified of it.if you remove it ; your angels will soon come out of hiding.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The angels are scared of the pacu. How would you like to be trapped in a cage with bears? You would hide too.


----------



## soada101 (Jan 8, 2009)

lol very true! (about they are doing fine now! my pacs are gentle so far!) but hey they are my big babys! lol when i look under user control this thread didnt pop up other wise i would responded sooner any reason for that?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I remember once one of my 40cm pacus killed one of my healthy 8cm firemouth cichlids wen I was actually in the room!!! it didn't eat it for sum reason. There were five firemouths and 2 paucs in a six foot tank. They were together for about 2 years and only one got killed in all that time so it's hit and miss I think.


----------

